
Microsoft Failed Devs and Now It Has a Plan to Win Them Back - mimixco
https://onezero.medium.com/microsoft-failed-developers-and-now-it-has-a-plan-to-win-them-back-ecdafde5b20
======
java-man
they also failed users. forced telemetry, reverting user settings on every
update, bloody disparate application styles between classic and new flat l&f,
multi-gigabyte updates that fail, the list goes on.

------
mimixco
To "Win" them back... Great pun. And a great idea.

